

Show HN: Neekanee - job search engine built with Django, SOLR, Twitter Bootstrap - mtoddh
http://www.neekanee.com/

======
mtoddh
Neekanee is a job search engine I began developing when I became a stay-at-
home dad. The motivation being I could eventually use it myself once I decide
to reenter the workforce. It collects jobs directly from company websites (so
no recruiter spam), and will index jobs even if they are PDFs or MS Word
documents (via Tika). It also has a few features I've wished other job search
engines had such as the ability to filter by company size, top-level-domain,
etc. Would be interested to hear any feedback.

~~~
troynt
Great job! Can you add "telecommuting okay" filter?

~~~
mtoddh
Yep, I'll add that for companies. I might make the jobs themselves taggable as
well...

------
yitchelle
Just a had quick look. I really like that way it shows the jobs directly from
the company, no headhunter BS to deal with!

Any plans to bring in jobs that are relevant to other countries?

~~~
mtoddh
Yep, I'm planning on indexing more jobs from countries outside the US. Right
now there are jobs from about 50 countries
(<http://www.neekanee.com/jobs_by_location/>), it's just that the majority of
them are concentrated within the US.

